# '14 Diesel Rear Disc Brakes



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

The rotor is rusting where the pad doesn't touch? If so that is normal with most rotors especially if you live near the water or the car was sitting for a little.


----------



## chevy626 (Sep 11, 2017)

Usually my rotors have some type of minor rust on them. If the rotors were previously replaced, it's possible that it was done with low quality parts.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Depends upon age of rotors and use, I don’t turn rotors anymore, I just replace the rotors and pads and be done with it, seems like if turned they warp again usually for me. Rotors are pretty inexpensive today.


----------



## SethMarshallAllen (Oct 16, 2014)

It's rusting where the pad doesn't touch, yes. Which I understand is common. What I don't understand is the fact it's worse on the driver's side. It stops...granted like complete crap. It was serviced by GM, and I bet those are the original rotors. I'm currently researching my options for good aftermarket replacements.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

IndyDiesel said:


> Depends upon age of rotors and use, I don’t turn rotors anymore, I just replace the rotors and pads and be done with it, seems like if turned they warp again usually for me. Rotors are pretty inexpensive today.


Doesn't seem like there's anything left to surface on rotor these days. 1 set of brake wear and the rotors are worn beyond specs. 

Back in the day a person could use first set. Turn the rotors. Use another set of brakes then it was time for new rotors. And front brakes only lasted around 30k miles. So basically 60k miles before changing rotors. 

The front wheel drive americans were fairly cheap. The imports were more expensive. And required a sliding hammer to get them off. The old rear wheel drives were even more expensive. They were hub and rotor assemblies. Required bearings to be packed and new seals.


----------

